# how do you store supplies



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

vos said:


> how do you guys store wire nuts, ground selves, boxes, outlets, ext.....?


I keep 'em in the boxes they came in.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

what do you keep the boxes in?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

vos said:


> what do you keep the boxes in?


On the truck, in the shop, on the job, or where you talking?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

vos said:


> what do you keep the boxes in?


Bigger boxes, Rubbermaid containers, my tool pouch, a shelf, my pocket......


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

What is a ground selve? I'm assuming this is a ground sleeve? Is that the crimps some guys use? We have shelves built into the vans and some drawers too. Nail on boxes and remodel boxes are in three rubbermaid containers because I haven't found a better way yet.
Also not to be a spelling **** but at the end you are looking for etc...
it stands for et cetera. That's one of the only spelling/grammar things that really irks me. ect... ext... and so forth.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw an oil burner service truck today and this guy used his dashboard to stock oil filters and nozzles


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> .............it stands for et cetera. That's one of the only spelling/grammar things that really irks me. ect... ext... and so forth.


That's what happens when one texts and instant-messages and tweets and facebooks and myspaces too much.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I use these stacked into a five gallon bucket with a lid. 
But I dont put wireballs in there.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That's what happens when one texts and instant-messages and tweets and facebooks and myspaces too much.


OMG thats what my BFF says all the time WTF...:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Voltech said:


> OMG thats what my BFF says all the time WTF...:thumbup:


Hey baby wanna come over to myspace so I can twitter your yahoo till you google all over my facebook? :laughing:


----------



## MadRoper (Apr 14, 2010)

vos said:


> how do you guys store wire nuts, ground selves, boxes, outlets, ext.....?


I don't store them, I buy material after the customer gives me a deposit and keep it in plastic Home Depot bags in my trunk until I could get over there to do the work.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MadRoper said:


> I don't store them, I buy material after the customer gives me a deposit and keep it in plastic Home Depot bags in my trunk until I could get over there to do the work.


That post was the "tell" that made me check:
Mad Roper, aka:

BadContact 24.0.209.226 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
Carbon 24.0.209.226 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
Forgery 24.0.209.226 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
notmyFault 24.0.209.226 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
NotPeterD 24.0.209.226 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Hey baby wanna come over to myspace so I can twitter your yahoo till you google all over my facebook? :laughing:


A statement like that makes me wonder if you have a debased mind. :001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Romex Butcher said:


> A statement like that makes me wonder if you have a debased mind. :001_huh:


No. Just easily entertained. That was going around by email several years ago.


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> No. Just easily entertained. That was going around by email several years ago.


Right. I'm way behind the times.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> That post was the "tell" that made me check:
> Mad Roper, aka:
> 
> BadContact 24.0.209.226 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> ...


Thanks Marc.. love to see who these Trolls really are :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

the trolls' posts are blending in
:blink:.


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> the trolls' posts are blending in
> :blink:.


Duh. That's the idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Thanks Marc.. love to see who these Trolls really are :thumbsup:


Which proves you need to get a different hobby.


----------



## MadRoper (Apr 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> That post was the "tell" that made me check:
> Mad Roper, aka:
> 
> BadContact 24.0.209.226 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> ...


PeterD made me do it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I slam it all into the trunk, of course.


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

As for organization, original containers whenever possible, which end up in boxes and plastic bins for transport to jobs.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Romex Butcher said:


> Duh. That's the idea. :thumbsup:


Lame idea.


----------



## MadRoper (Apr 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Thanks Marc.. love to see who these Trolls really are :thumbsup:


Do you realize that up to 50% of your posts are about "trolls"? That's like your new hobby, discussing internet trolls. It's good that you finally found some purpose in your life...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Romex Butcher said:


> Which proves you need to get a different hobby.


I thought half those guys were you.. ahhhhhh I mean Peter D :laughing:


----------



## MadRoper (Apr 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> I thought half those guys were you.. ahhhhhh I mean Peter D :laughing:


I told you a million times that I'm not PeterD.


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> I thought half those guys were you.. ahhhhhh I mean Peter D :laughing:


No, I only have two forum aliases besides Peter D. Better go back to troll detective school. You failed.


----------



## MadRoper (Apr 14, 2010)

Romex Butcher said:


> No, I only have two forum aliases besides Peter D. Better go back to troll detective school. You failed.


*TWO*? What's the other one? Jeeze, I leave for a while and miss everything


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Romex Butcher said:


> No, I only have two forum aliases besides Peter D. Better go back to troll detective school. You failed.


Why do you even have one?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MadRoper said:


> I told you a million times that I'm not PeterD.


Excuse me for not believing a Troll who hides behind fake names :laughing:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I could use that IP too..


----------



## MadRoper (Apr 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Excuse me for not believing a Troll who hides behind fake names :laughing:


And again, for the millionth time, I've never hid. Trying to impress logic and common sense on you is a futile past time. You just made my ignore list again.


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

MadRoper said:


> I told you a million times that I'm not PeterD.


It's a losing game to try to convince him of that. 



MadRoper said:


> *TWO*? What's the other one? Jeeze, I leave for a while and miss everything


4runner. 



Rudeboy said:


> Why do you even have one?


Because it gets Black4Truck all in a tizzy. :thumbup:


----------



## MadRoper (Apr 14, 2010)

Romex Butcher said:


> 4runner.


I thought that guy seemed a little fruity.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MadRoper said:


> And again, for the millionth time, I've never hid. Trying to impress logic and common sense on you is a futile past time. You just made my ignore list again.


:thumbup:


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

MadRoper said:


> I thought that guy seemed a little fruity.


:furious:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Romex Butcher said:


> Because it gets Black4Truck all in a tizzy. :thumbup:


A tizzy?? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you guys keep feeding the trolls, they'll just keep coming back.:whistling2:


----------



## MadRoper (Apr 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> if you guys keep feeding the trolls, they'll keep coming back.:whistling2:


banned!!!!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That post was the "tell" that made me check:
> Mad Roper, aka:
> 
> BadContact 24.0.209.226 [Find Posts by User] [View Other IP Addresses for this User]
> ...


Comcast user in Wallington, New Jersey

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Voltech said:


> it is today, it is today:thumbsup:


Very well, and as the guy in 7-11 told me today "I am going to have to charge you a transaction fee of 45 cents"

~Matt


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> I'm not a hack :no:


Burying a box in dirt intentionally is hack work, plain and simple. Does that mean everything you do is hack? Not necessarily. But in that case you are clearly being a hack.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Romex Butcher said:


> Burying a box in dirt intentionally is hack work, plain and simple. Does that mean everything you do is hack? Not necessarily. But in that case you are clearly being a hack.


So it's better to have (24) boxes sticking through the sod so the owners kids can trip over them and maybe get seriously hurt??

Those boxes will NEVER have to be accessed unless owner wants to add something.

You and others don't like the install because it's not code compliant.. the guy who wrote the check likes the job I did.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> So it's better to have (24) boxes sticking through the sod so the owners kids can trip over them and maybe get seriously hurt??
> 
> Those boxes will NEVER have to be accessed unless owner wants to add something.
> 
> You and others don't like the install because it's not code compliant.. the guy who wrote the check likes the job I did.


Your a Hack and your going to hell!!!

Save me a seat...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> So it's better to have (24) boxes sticking through the sod so the owners kids can trip over them and maybe get seriously hurt??
> 
> Those boxes will NEVER have to be accessed unless owner wants to add something.
> 
> You and others don't like the install because it's not code compliant.. the guy who wrote the check likes the job I did.


Thats bad when even trolls know about the scotchcoat adventure... LOL!

~Matt


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> So it's better to have (24) boxes sticking through the sod so the owners kids can trip over them and maybe get seriously hurt??
> 
> Those boxes will NEVER have to be accessed unless owner wants to add something.
> 
> You and others don't like the install because it's not code compliant.. the guy who wrote the check likes the job I did.


Once again you're rationalizing. 

There are ways to design a code compliant landscape lighting installation without resorting to burying boxes totally out of sight. And once again you bring up the fallacious argument that "the homeowner was happy so all is well." I highly doubt that the h.o. even knows you installed one massive code violation and troubleshooting nightmare in his yard.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Romex Butcher said:


> Once again you're rationalizing.
> 
> There are ways to design a code compliant landscape lighting installation without resorting to burying boxes totally out of sight. And once again you bring up the fallacious argument that "the homeowner was happy so all is well." I highly doubt that the h.o. even knows you installed one massive code violation and troubleshooting nightmare in his yard.


What nightmare?? :laughing:

Get real.. I am done


----------



## Romex Butcher (Apr 12, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> What nightmare?? :laughing:
> 
> Get real.. I am done


You're done because you can't refute anything I said. 

A 1st year apprentice could understand that 24 buried boxes is a troubleshooting nightmare. Why can't you?


----------

